# Our new puppy



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

My husband and I visited the bedlington terrier puppies yesterday and picked the one who will be coming home with us. He's very sweet. I wanted a girl but this little guy has the personality we think will work best with Murphy. And he kind of picked us, so hopefully it'll be a match made in heaven. He comes home June 12. Here are a couple of pictures of him (the black one) and one of a brother and sister in a pose I couldn't resist.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww how cute!!! I was just thinking about when you would be getting your pup today. I was showing hubby pics of the breed lol. Can't wait to see pics of when you bring him home!!! Any ideas yet on names or are you guys the kind of people who let them name themselves after you get them ?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

omg he is lovely they all are i want one i really want one


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Adorable!!! I really do like this breed, terriers are not for me but they are sooooo cute! The sable look about them is really cute as well. I have seen poodles that are sable and some of them turn out very pretty full grown.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Awwwww how cute!!! I was just thinking about when you would be getting your pup today. I was showing hubby pics of the breed lol. Can't wait to see pics of when you bring him home!!! Any ideas yet on names or are you guys the kind of people who let them name themselves after you get them ?


Thanks, WonderPup. With Murphy we got a short list of names and then got to know her for a couple of days before deciding which one fit her.This time, our short list of boy names is only one name long, so his name will be Bodger. Actually, my list is longer, but Bodger is the only name we can agree on from the list :smile:

P4P, none of them will look sable when they're grown. They start out dark and fade and they will all be light as adults. The really light sandy one is a bicolor, but that won't be noticeable when he's full grown. There's one that looks black and sandy now and he might look bicolor still when he's an adult, but it will be very subtle. Bodger will be the pale grey that people mistake for white and the brown ones will be pale sandy (that is also mistaken for white!)

I'm getting pretty excited. I've been shopping (he has 2 collars already!) and he's signed up for his first puppy class. We're going to be very busy around here. Murphy is in competition obedience classes and we'll be back in the throes of housebreaking. But I'm looking forward to it.


----------

